# Hi from France



## CathyCat

Hi girls!

I'm new on this site and hope there's some room for me here ;)
I already have a little boy who'll be 1 next month and I'm expecting baby 2 for December.
I would love to chat with some mummies here so hope you'll want to chat with me too! :winkwink:


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## CathyCat

Chris77 said:


> Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!

Thank you Chris!

I'm just looking for a way to put a pic on my profile, do you know how I can do it please? Thx ;)


----------



## EmandBub

Welcome to BnB! :) 
Congratulations on your pregnancy. xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bonjour! Comment allez-vous?


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> Welcome to BnB! :)
> Congratulations on your pregnancy. xx

Thanx :) 
By the way, nice choice for the name, my son is called Noah too :thumbup:


----------



## CathyCat

Ozzieshunni said:


> Bonjour! Comment allez-vous?

Très bien merci ;))

What about you?


----------



## EmandBub

Merci beaucoup. :)
J'adore Noah!

Have you thought of any names for your new addition? xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm good! I took about seven years of French in school  Thought I'd try out a bit


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> Merci beaucoup. :)
> J'adore Noah!
> 
> Have you thought of any names for your new addition? xx

We'll have to think about it again if it's a boy, but if it's a girl, it'll be probably Louise. 
Nice to see you can speak french ;)


----------



## CathyCat

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm good! I took about seven years of French in school  Thought I'd try out a bit

That's nice to see people trying to speak French ;)

Can anyone of you tell me how to put a pic on my profile? I didn't find how to do it :nope:


----------



## EmandBub

Cest très mignon !
Pardon, je nai pas demandé, comment tappels-tu ?

sorry, my grammar's horrific. :haha: xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> Cest très mignon !
> Pardon, je nai pas demandé, comment tappels-tu ?
> 
> sorry, my grammar's horrific. :haha: xx

Don't worry, that's already simply great to try ;)

My name's Cathy, and you?


----------



## EmandBub

Émeline. :)
But I never use the accent. :haha: 

I like Cathy! Is it short for anything? xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> Émeline. :)
> But I never use the accent. :haha:
> 
> I like Cathy! Is it short for anything? xx

Yep, it's short but I really don't like my birth name :haha: 
Where are you from?


----------



## EmandBub

Well, it's a lovely name. :)

London, UK. Where abouts in France are you? xx


----------



## CathyCat

Alsace, but I originally come from Normandy ;)

Is it common Emeline with the accent in England?


----------



## EmandBub

It's not, but my mother's french, so she decided to use the accent. :blush:

Alsace Lorraine? xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> It's not, but my mother's french, so she decided to use the accent. :blush:
> 
> Alsace Lorraine? xx

Yep, Alsace, near the Lorraine: Strasbourg, well here we're near Mulhouse actually.

Where does your mum come from?


----------



## EmandBub

Paris.. :haha: 

and oh, so nearer Germany? xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> Paris.. :haha:
> 
> and oh, so nearer Germany? xx

great! So I guess you come to France quite often? :D

Yes, we live just near the border, we often go shopping in Germany, especially for nappies, etc. as they're much cheaper there ;)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: not as often as I'd like, but I did go to the Metz region on a trip back in February. xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> :haha: not as often as I'd like, but I did go to the Metz region on a trip back in February. xx

My husband worked in Lorraine last year, now he's back in Alsace ;)


----------



## EmandBub

aww, so closer to home! :)
how old is your son, if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## CathyCat

He'll be one year old next month, time flies by!


----------



## EmandBub

Is that him in the picture?
He's adorable. :) xx


----------



## CathyCat

Yes, but that was a few months ago. Thank you ;)

I guess I'll go to bed soon, quite tired.. 
Are you here everyday?


----------



## EmandBub

most days. :blush: 
i don't seem to have much of a life these days! 

have a good night! 
Bonne nuit. :) xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> most days. :blush:
> i don't seem to have much of a life these days!
> 
> have a good night!
> Bonne nuit. :) xx

Maybe see you tomorrow then ;)

Bonne nuit à toi aussi xx


----------



## EmandBub

Maybe. :) xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

welcome to BnB! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyCat

Zebra Stars said:


> welcome to BnB! :thumbup:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi and welcome to BnB!:hi:x


----------



## MaraShyla

hi welcome to this forums


----------



## camocutie2006

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## CathyCat

Thank you girls! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

How're you today? x


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> How're you today? x


Some tummy aches and you? :)


----------



## EmandBub

hope you feel better!
pains are never fun. :(
i'm doing good!
how's your son doing? xx


----------



## CathyCat

EmandBub said:


> hope you feel better!
> pains are never fun. :(
> i'm doing good!
> how's your son doing? xx

Yep, hope so too. Had to see the doctor on Friday morning to check if everything was ok and it was :D The doctor just said to slow down, no bathing, no swimming-pool, so I can't go to the "Swimming babies" (don't know what you call it in England). We just come back from it and I could just sit and watch my husband and son out of water.
And Noah is doing fine, thx. He likes getting near the cat's water to put his hands in it :headspin:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## CathyCat

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome!! :wave:

Thank you :winkwink:


----------

